# Picks For 2016?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll throw this out here. A quick look by me shows that Amazon & Netflix were 2 that I woulda/coulda/shoulda went with last year when I was considering things for 2015. Missed again! Just wondering what people might have their eyes on for a possible good run into 2016? Will these 2 continue their run up? Others to watch?
Also - ETFs: any to consider in that area for a good move, or any that might have continuing momentum heading into next 12 months? 
Basically - what Stocks /ETFs should investors own heading into '16? Any consensus here? ( I DOUBT it - but let's see!)


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Probably the best pick will be something commodity related if the US dollar corrects down. Otherwise many things seem pricey at this time.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

"Fidelity Retailing is conceived to benefit from a growing economy by holding 46 companies (according to the most recent filing) whose fortunes depend on the U.S. consumer. And it substantially increased its stake during the year in six of the best known of that group, companies that reveal Ms. Friedman’s prescience about the strength of the expansion: Amazon.com Inc., the Priceline Group Inc., Netflix Inc., AutoZone Inc., Home Depot Inc. and O’Reilly Automotive Inc., according to Bloomberg data.
...
“It doesn’t matter where you start, it matters where you end up,” she said." 

How 2015’s top U.S. stock picker beat her peers


----------



## cn_habs (Oct 27, 2015)

I have my Canadian dollars in CCL, DOL, LNR/MG, HBC, CXR (speculation) and USD in GILD, AAPL. I may add DIS if it dips further.


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> Basically - what Stocks /ETFs should investors own heading into '16? Any consensus here? ( I DOUBT it - but let's see!)


AAPL (Apple) - Its P/E ratio is crazy low (11.82) compared to Microsoft (37.99) and Google (36.53). I'm a huge Microsoft fan, and I hold all three, but I think AAPL is undervalued compared to the others.

Telus (T) - Their infrastructure is better than Shaw in a few ways & they are deeply entrenched in mobile.

Cameco (CCO) - This one is a bit riskier, but I think uranium prices will recover over the next few years.

I agree that Disney could be a good buy if it dips further.

Disclaimer: I own Apple, Telus, Microsoft, Google & Cameco (but not Disney).


----------



## tkirk62 (Jul 1, 2015)

IGP.V Imperial Ginseng Products


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

If oil eventually goes up over the year TSE:WCP Whitecap Resources would be a stock that could benefit. This is the one I work for short trades and so far have come out on the profit end.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

As I posted in my portfolio thread, my picks for the first half of 2016 are


SymbolStockSectorWeightDSGDescartes Systems Grouptech0.167PLIProMetic Life Sciencespharma0.167NGNovaGold Resourcesmining0.167cash--0.500


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks so far.... interesting picks. Little surprised to see disney in the mix
anyone else care to chime in?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

For myself I will this year invest the proceeds from house sale

Utilities
Reits
Oil and Gas as for forward rewards
No cash left on table,all in equities
All large cap with 10% in small and mid cap


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

1980: care to name any specific equities?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

FTS,EMA
CSH.UN,CAR.UN,BEI.UN
CVE,IMO,COS

To start with,I do hold COS now so will add

Small to mid caps not decided to date,it will be mining companys


Will start buying soon


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

TY


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

dol, jnj,dis,cnr,ul,mfc,sbux,qqq


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

WC


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

1980z28 said:


> BEI.UN


Yeah, Boardwalk might be a good pick right now. I especially like how they capitalized on the Syrian refugee crisis. Drop your prices by $100, fill up all your vacant properties with government-guaranteed renters. That was a smart move on their part, and they come out smelling like roses (it looks like a donation, when really it's a minor price break for a more stable customer in a slow market).


----------



## godblsmnymkr (Jul 15, 2015)

Taraz said:


> AAPL (Apple) - Its P/E ratio is crazy low (11.82) compared to Microsoft (37.99) and Google (36.53). I'm a huge Microsoft fan, and I hold all three, but I think AAPL is undervalued compared to the others.
> 
> Telus (T) - Their infrastructure is better than Shaw in a few ways & they are deeply entrenched in mobile.
> 
> ...


saying a company is cheap based on P/E alone is a very lazy method of valuation. there's a reason PE is low or high. aapl could very well be undervalued, but probably not considering its the most widely followed stock in the world.
that being said I am long aapl.


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> thanks so far.... interesting picks. Little surprised to see disney in the mix
> anyone else care to chime in?


Why are you surprised about Disney? Their P/E ratio isn't too crazy, their Star Wars plan is working, and they're buying up peoples' childhoods to make $$. They are also investing in a lot of cool tech research via Disney Labs. (http://www.trustedreviews.com/opinions/disney-research-lab) 

Nostalgia and cutting-edge entertainment will continue to be big business.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

no, i guess i just meant, to me DIS is not a name that would pop out... on a thread like this :biggrin:


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

I have no clue. Just saving money and will add stocks when we get back in bull territory.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sectors are low now,it`s time to buy if you are not in a rush to take it out


----------



## Twixer (Nov 25, 2015)

Taraz said:


> Yeah, Boardwalk might be a good pick right now. I especially like how they capitalized on the Syrian refugee crisis. Drop your prices by $100, fill up all your vacant properties with government-guaranteed renters. That was a smart move on their part, and they come out smelling like roses (it looks like a donation, when really it's a minor price break for a more stable customer in a slow market).


I lived in a Boardwalk building for 3 years. They are excellent operators and very price competitive. I recommended them. 

There is a risk with this move. In case of terrorist attack those buildings could become unpopular. 

Hopefully refugees quickly integrate and accept local customs otherwise those buildings could become less attractive and rents cheaper.


----------



## Twixer (Nov 25, 2015)

fatcat said:


> dol, jnj,dis,cnr,ul,mfc,sbux,qqq


Not bad at all, i like it. 

I own DIS. And I like QSR better than SBUX. I believe Timmi has huge potential for global expansion. Their pricing can capture much broader customer base in developing markets than SBUX. And now they have Burger King global infrastructure to build international expansion quickly. 

I like DOL, used to own, but exchange rate works against them right now. I don't see it as pure staple, because i often buy there many things i don't really need but they are price attractive. Will wait for another quarterly report.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Twixer said:


> Not bad at all, i like it.
> 
> I own DIS. And I like QSR better than SBUX. I believe Timmi has huge potential for global expansion. Their pricing can capture much broader customer base in developing markets than SBUX. And now they have Burger King global infrastructure to build international expansion quickly.
> 
> I like DOL, used to own, but exchange rate works against them right now. I don't see it as pure staple, because i often buy there many things i don't really need but they are price attractive. Will wait for another quarterly report.


both sbux and tims should do alright i think in different markets, i have a friend who goes to sbux in mexico city where he works, prices are about the same as in the usa, it is considered very upscale and popular ... and has a guy with a machine-gun standing just inside the door at all times

love dol but worry they might be over-saturating a bit, on the other hand they have very clean well designed stores and a loyal fan base ... and they can sell kit-kat bars for 79 cents and still make money, and yes foreign-exchange is going to add some headwinds ... i still think they have a great business


----------



## Twixer (Nov 25, 2015)

fatcat said:


> both sbux and tims should do alright i think in different markets, i have a friend who goes to sbux in mexico city where he works, prices are about the same as in the usa, it is considered very upscale and popular ... and has a guy with a machine-gun standing just inside the door at all times


Now i understand why Smith & Wesson is up 133% ytd. They benefit from SBUX expansion in emerging markets.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...k-i-t-k-a-t baaarsss....m-m-m-m-m--m-m.....


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Utilities - water sector*

The only one I follow is AWK.
It's had a good run and I'll be looking for a place to buy in 2016
- likely in the $55 area.
http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=AWK&p=D&b=6&g=0&id=p44336417731


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

gonna go for the home run

CRH.to
PHM.v


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

My plan is mostly US in 2016 but rather than individual stocks likely new postions in ZWH - BMO US High Dividend Covered Call ETF and will also focus on some specific sectors:

IAT - iShares U.S. Regional Banks ETF yielding
XLF – Financial Select Sector SPDR ETF
XLP - Consumer Staples Select Sector SPDR ETF

And also adding to existing NA, BCE, and possibly new positions in DIV, AD looking interesting at current levels.

Happy New Year to all for a fabulous 2016!!!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

With so low CAD$, I mostly plan to add to my TSX holdings ... some Utilities (CU, EMA), DFN.PR.A, SLF, MFC, DIV, CHE.UN, one of REITs and banks ... maybe POT


----------



## bflannel (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm on team Telus. I think their stock prices will be a later development in the year but given when I initiated my position I think it is likely they will be bolstering high returns for me by the new year... if not then long until 2019 and beyond?

Palo Alto Networks are one of my favourites already in US tech and SH.to on the Canadian end seems poised to be back up to higher trading levels with high US/international consumer exposure levels and a strong product giving them more than just a foot in the door.

like always fingers crossed!


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Every one likes sausages & bacon so I think Premium Brands will again shine in 2016.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Eder said:


> Every one likes sausages & bacon so I think Premium Brands will again shine in 2016.


With new years resolutions, would exercise equipment be more inline?


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Home Capital Group, GoEasy, Slate office REIT, Diversified Royalty are a few that I think will do well next year (all owned personally).


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I like beaten up Canadian REITs and some underloved banks like LB, NA, BNS for 2016. Oil might come back so CPG _could be _good. All guesswork of course.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I've been out of most energy names (completely out of the E&P companies, but still hold pipeline companies) for over a year. I think there will have a moderate bounce back with the sector by the end of 2016. I'll likely initiate a small position in XEG (rather than any specific names). For specific stocks, I think we will finally see some financials, such as MFC and BNS, break out.

Disclosure: My crystal ball is broken.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like the china market is crashing. Gold might be a bit of a sare haven for the first quarter


----------



## GalacticPineapple (Feb 28, 2013)

Indexing. I've come to the conclusion that picking stocks is not worth it for sub-100k portfolios.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Three years ago i read a blog post about 3 stocks every Canadian should own ,SBUX,DIS ,GOOG .I didn't buy all 3 at that time but I loaded up on DIS and up 105.8% excluding the dividend , I understand quite a bit is Forex but still a solid long term company.


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

CWW - Global Water ETF (a pick year after year)
Cash - for now

I see nothing worth buying today... No case for oil recovering until late 2016. That also eliminates adding to REITs, banks, and most Canadian investments. The other big scare I see is China's fake economy. Yesterday's 7% drop before halt and $20B injection today scares me. I planned to invest nearly 2/3 of my cash position this week, but have now opted to sit on the sidelines longer.

DIS looks interesting. What happened mid 2015 there though? Huge drop.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Cameco could be a sleeper, has been really down and uranium prices are inching up.

At some point (when?), US dollar coming off and commodities will zoom....


----------



## godblsmnymkr (Jul 15, 2015)

Feruk said:


> CWW - Global Water ETF (a pick year after year)
> Cash - for now
> 
> DIS looks interesting. What happened mid 2015 there though? Huge drop.


CEO talking about cord cutting and missing earnings.
classic sell the news event on the star wars numbers. may be a good time to get in on the stock after the recent sell off. stock seems like it will have a cloud over it for awhile until they show they can figure out their perceived problems. same as aapl and gild.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

james4beach said:


> As I posted in my portfolio thread, my picks for the first half of 2016 are


And my picks are doing great so far! Start date was December 9

Since then the TSX is -1% while my picks are +7% (well, when you consider the half cash weighting, it's really +4%)


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

PLI can gain or drop 20% in an afternoon so hardly an investment...(I own it also but am prepared for it to go to $1 as well as $5)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

All stocks are risky and picking individual stocks is a game of speculation.

But I agree, PLI is higher risk than most stocks. I previously gambled with VRX. It might have very wild swings.


----------



## Twixer (Nov 25, 2015)

marina628 said:


> Three years ago i read a blog post about 3 stocks every Canadian should own ,SBUX,DIS ,GOOG .I didn't buy all 3 at that time but I loaded up on DIS and up 105.8% excluding the dividend , I understand quite a bit is Forex but still a solid long term company.


I own DIS for 5 years. It is unique business, very hard to replicate. I don't think it is that much about forex, it is more about cord cutting. TV is getting more and more competition and it is uncertain how will Disney adjust to the new environment. ESPN makes big portion of their profit and they are losing subscribers.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> TV is getting more and more competition


 sure, considering all those torrents and streams


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

jargey have you read How To Make Money In Stocks by William O'Neil? It should be right up your alley. It is an investing classic and goes right into what you are talking about, picking the stocks that are going to go up the most.

He is also the founder of Investors Business Daily. You could read the book or watch some of their videos on Youtube and see if it is something you would be interested in.

Asking for 'hot tips' is a very chancy way to make money. You need to know what you are doing and O'Neil is a good one to learn from.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

POT is getting tempting. FCF should support the dividend even if prices fall a bit more.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Rusty(#48) Thanks for that info. I'll look it up. Just FWIW - I've NEVER invested based on a 'hot tip'. (I do like the idea of trend or momemtum trading tho') I like to gather as much info. as possible... this is just one interesting avenue... Now excuse me, I've got to go pump a couple hundred grand into the Shanghai Index!:biggrin:


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Ha ha ok. I expect the bearish trend to continue and am looking at short positions or selling calls.


----------



## bmoney (Jun 22, 2013)

My feeling is that Gold outperforms in 2016.


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

Twixer said:


> I own DIS for 5 years. It is unique business, very hard to replicate. I don't think it is that much about forex, it is more about cord cutting. TV is getting more and more competition and it is uncertain how will Disney adjust to the new environment. ESPN makes big portion of their profit and they are losing subscribers.


They make their money on merchandise. I imagine lots of people already pirate Disney movies, yet they're still making massive profits.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/natalie...handise-is-set-to-make-billions/#24750f3d41a4


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Eder said:


> Every one likes sausages & bacon so I think Premium Brands will again shine in 2016.


thought i'd resurrect this thread..for a bit of fun....
not a bad pick here, by eder...


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Ya...its been better than a 4 bagger for me but they are still hitting the ball out of the park so no reason to sell.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Interesting to see what I wrote 11 months ago....

"I like beaten up Canadian REITs and some underloved banks like LB, NA, BNS for 2016. Oil might come back so CPG could be good. All guesswork of course."

Banks have done well for me. CPG, not so much!


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

CPA Candidate said:


> Home Capital Group, GoEasy, Slate office REIT, Diversified Royalty are a few that I think will do well next year (all owned personally).


Three out of four ain't bad.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

Love my bank stocks. Royal Bank is doing quite well lately


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I know you guys criticized me when I was short RY, but in my defense, I've made more profit long RY than when I was short. I'm willing to adapt to market conditions


----------



## pastorash (Feb 3, 2014)

Nibbled 3 times on RY in early 2015 and then 2016. Nice return so far. It's my largest holding.


----------

